# My female golden is a Diva!



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

I have 2 goldens,

My male, Murphy is sweet, laid back and respectful. Two years ago we decided he should have a friend so we adopted Saffron from the service dog kennel I managed. She was released for having a high prey drive, dog distraction and for being so social that they could not train her not to seek attention from people in public. She's pretty good in the house and very well socialized and friendly...a little excitable but we handle it. 

She and Murphy are a pair, she's the dominant one...he could care less. Most times we take them out together, no problems I work on her recall it's coming along. Then I found out what happens if I take Murphy out without her...my little redhead throws a tantrum of divaesque proportions :doh:

She does not throw a fit often but when she does it's like a 2 year old child's meltdown...last week she earned her own set of consequences for her hissy fit and it was hilarious! 

I had to take Murphy to the vet and she had to stay home. I put her in the bedroom as I usually do when I go out. She started barking and clawing at the door in an attempt to open it like she had learned in training but the knob is round and she can't manage it. When I came home she resumed the indignant barking and door banging and I realized that she had locked herself in the bedroom. It took me 30 min to craft an implement to pick the lock and free her. When I finally did let her out she was so indignant that she stomped to her crate threw herself in and refused to come out until my husband came home from work. Of course my laughing my head off really helped elevate her mood:--devil:

I am coming to a realization that she is incredibly smart but gets so distracted in training situations that she comes off as wild...I wish I could find her an activity to channel that energy. We had an avalance dog handler offer to purchase her from us in Whistler... that gives you an idea of her energy. I swear she has field line in her although our breeding coordinator said she does not. She is from Guiding Eyes for the Blind in New York State.

Note to self, any little red females with mowhawk cowlicks on their heads are born Divas! Her new nickname is "princess hissy fit" she's not amused LOL!

I have attatched a picture of her with a good shot of her sweet Mowhawk!

Jenn, Murphy and sassy Saffron


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Does her fur really stick up like that on her head? LOL so cute
And she sound like a fun golden I wouldn't sell her for a million dollars!!! 
We need some picture of Murphy and princess hissy fit together


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

OMG LOVE the mohawk.

Is it possible that fit is more separation anxiety than jealousy or sibling rivalry, since it occurred when she was left home alone?


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

No, it's jealousy pure and simple! She went out with all types of sitters when she was in the program and just loves everyone! I know it's jealousy because when I let her out she jumps up on poor Murphy and humps him!

She is VERY connected to me...I bonded with her instantly when she was turned in to the advanced kennel and was lucky enough to be chosen to adopt her. She does not leave my side most of the time and will lay upside down across my lap with her head cradled in my arm like a baby. She's needy, very velcro and mostly want to be petted. We have had issues when we have sat dogs from the kennel with public access and I take the service dog out and leave her and Murphy home...she knows that with a cape you get to go everywhere! She cannot understand why she does not get a cape too.

She was really undone when she smelt the vet's scent on Murphy...she LOVES the vet. I swear she was stomping her paws!

Yes, that tuft does stick up like that! If you look at it from the side if forms a perfect "mowhawk" shape! I've never seen anything like it! You are right...I would not trade her for the world even if she is a princess. She chose me, I am honored there were a line of people wanting to adopt her, she would not have lacked for a good home...I was chosen becuse we had another dog and because the bond between us is so evident!

She and Murphy are an old married couple...she bosses him around and he does what she says. Here is a picture of them sleeping together in Murphy's dogbed. This picture really shows the bond they have! I'd post more pictures but the site keeps timing out when I try to load more than one 

Cheers,

Jenn, Murphy and Saffron


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

OMG that picture is so sweet. I have two, moose a bigger fieldie and angel a smaller show type (but by no means show dog) and she is the one that knows how to get out of the baby gate and the closed door (moose just stands on the other side and looks goofy.... like... "how did she do that?" she bosses him and grumbles when she doesn't get her way and it so cute when they are on the bed in the same position facing the same way. 
beth, moose and angel


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great picture of Saffron and Murphy, it's priceless. 

Saffron sounds like quite the girl, love it.

I've had some pretty fiesty girls of varies breeds in my past, they could be a real handful at times and ususally ruled the roost, one in particular. 

Now I have a very sweet, gentle, quiet girl, it's refreshing but at the same time, I don't really know what to do with myself anymore. I adopted a young male a few months ago, he started livening things up in our household very quickly.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Agility!!!


----------



## jweisman54 (May 22, 2010)

Great picture of the two of them on their bed. Love the Mohawk!


----------



## Dexell1827 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh, my gosh, your Princess Hissy Fit sounds _just_ like my girl, Ella. Super-velcro-dog, extremely high energy, and throws the biggest fits if she's left behind when one of the other dogs goes with us.

And that picture of her with Murphy is just so precious!!


----------



## MurphyDawg (Jan 27, 2007)

mainegirl said:


> OMG that picture is so sweet. I have two, moose a bigger fieldie and angel a smaller show type (but by no means show dog) and she is the one that knows how to get out of the baby gate and the closed door (moose just stands on the other side and looks goofy.... like... "how did she do that?" she bosses him and grumbles when she doesn't get her way and it so cute when they are on the bed in the same position facing the same way.
> beth, moose and angel


Mainegirl,

Your girl sounds like Saffron! I have a pop up soft crate in the living room for Saffron to sleep in with a zippered door.

One evening we had company and Saffron just would not settle down. My husband placed her in the crate to try and get her to calm down. She barked and was told to be quiet. So about five minutes of silence passed and we thought she'd got the message. No...she was plotting her escape! I saw her look at the zipper pulls work a nail in and unzip the door and run out of the crate with her head held high. Was she ever pleased with herself! Now we zap strap the zipper pulls closed and if we want a secure area she goes in the bedroom LOL! 

The smart ones are fun but trouble!

Jenn, Murphy and Saffron


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

Saffron sounds like our Roxy. We adopted Roxy after Dolly died because Elliot seemed so lonely and lethargic. Roxy rules the roost in our house (except for the cats). She must have first choice on all toys and bones, first out the door, and leading our walks. Fortunately they share our attention pretty well. Elliot is so mellow and laid back and seems to accept his role. Sometimes I feel sorry for him but I cause more problems if I attempt to intervene. I plan to take Elliot on a special outing with just the two of us someday.


----------



## jimla (Oct 9, 2008)

mylissyk said:


> Agility!!!


That's a good idea. Agility classes really helped Roxy use her mind and excess energy. However, she gets upset if Elliot uses her backyard agility equipment!


----------

